# Improved Music Poll(here you go)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*What music do you listen to*​
Classic Rock712.07%Punk/Alternative/Emo11.72%COUNTRY3560.34%Rap/R&B/Pop610.34%Classic Classic(Mozart)11.72%other813.79%


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL sorry guys heres a better one


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got to listen to somthing that can get me going. So I got to say techno and dance. The up beat and words are better then listening to brittny or some fat laidy singing.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Montgomery Gentry works for me. If I pulled up next to someone who was in camo playing technowhatever, I think Id wet myself. Damn that would be funny looking. :lol: But to each their own.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Invector said:


> I got to listen to somthing that can get me going. So I got to say techno and dance. The up beat and words are better then listening to brittny or some fat laidy singing.


 :toofunny:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

"What kind of music do you play here?" "O'h, we like both kinds of music, Country and Western!"

Name the movie?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Pork Chop,

I think that would be the classic Blues Brothers. Just thinking about that movie puts the theme to Rawhide in my head.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Is there a reason why "COUNTRY" is in all caps? Is that your fave?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The poll is designed to automatically capitalize whichever music category has the highest percentage.....


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I see...I was wondering what the significance of that was. I guess the only poll I did, never was like that, because it was always 50/50, whenever I checked it!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ya, judging by the votes, it may be quite a while till another category gets capitalized........ :lol:


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

bratlabs said:


> Montgomery Gentry works for me. If I pulled up next to someone who was in camo playing technowhatever, I think Id wet myself. Damn that would be funny looking. :lol: But to each their own.


Don't pull up next to my rig, then. You never know what crazy XM station I'll be listening to day to day. :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

When I am actually out hunting or fishing, I'll listen to the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band or something like that, but on the way out to the farm, I usually listen to Bob Marley, so when a few people hop in my dad's truck to go somewhere, and my Bob Marley is still in the CD player, they aren't very impressed! In town it's always my Sing the Sorrow CD by A Fire Inside.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

bratlabs said:


> Montgomery Gentry


I bet I did something you guys havent. :wink:

I got into a fist fight with these guys at the county fair like 2 years back.

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :lol:

seriously

gotta love Jack and coke :withstupid:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey R_C is that tokin Bob Marley? Take a trip and never leave the farm :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

swift said:


> Pork Chop,
> 
> I think that would be the classic Blues Brothers. Just thinking about that movie puts the theme to Rawhide in my head.


Pork Chop?


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

wirehairman said:


> Don't pull up next to my rig, then. You never know what crazy XM station I'll be listening to day to day. :lol:


I would expect a guy that runs Wirehair's to listen to some of the "other" music!! :lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

HEY...I saw a girl at the NICKELBACK concert sporting a NODAK OUTDOORS t-shirt! Who was that!? I was happy to see a fellow proud nodaker. The concert was pretty good considering im not too much of a fan of nickelback. Got too close to the front and nearly died of dehydration and my chest collapsing in. Ahhh it was great.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Country, theres no doubt about that one


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What if you listen to different genres constantly? I have to admit I like a wide variety of music. The poll should have allowed each person to select 3 genres, and should have had 3 additional choices to further seperate!  That's probably why the category "other" is in second place overall!


----------

